# Help! Threads not appearing!



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

When I try to go to this thread, all that appears is a white screen. However as soon as I log off, i can view the thread. Am I being banned from the thread or something? I have never posted there. http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=21814
(this is the beginner/intermediate clip posting thread)


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks good to me. If you have a slower connection, it may be taking a while to show up. Try clearing your browser cache.


----------



## SaxxMan (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey man,

I hit the link you posted and the thread came up fine.


The only odd thing was a small sign that read:

"Secret information - Not for SwinginSax to read....please don't tell him." :shock:



just kidding...


----------



## bubblegirlsax (Dec 21, 2005)

It's a special thread you're not meant to look at. We're going to discuss your birthday suprise and you're not allowed to see it


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

SaxxMan said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I hit the link you posted and the thread came up fine.
> 
> ...


Strange, when I hit the link it has the same white blank page results


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

I just tried to see if the link would work on Internet Explorer (I use Mozilla firefox) and it still didn't come up!


----------



## bubblegirlsax (Dec 21, 2005)

The link works for me. I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.14. It may depend on your actual settings in option, although you're about to see other threads. Have you tried it on another computer (if you own one)?


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

As soon as I get the other computer booted up, I'll try it on there. I also tried changing the options. It's strange, not olny can't i see the beginner thread, but i can't see the "Post you recordings here" thread either. 
Maybe the admins think i am not worthy?:twisted::x:?


----------



## SaxxMan (Apr 14, 2006)

I tried it again this morning and it still came up no problems.



About a month ago I was in a discussion with Gary, and posted to a thread, and for the next hour it was gone. Totally gone - I couldn't see it in the "new posts" listing, or the "todays posts" option under the "Quick Links" menu.

I finally sent a PM to Gary, and he could see the thread AND new posts just fine.

I also started wondering if it were possible to be blocked from a thread.

Then I noticed the clock-time was way off. And every time I hit the "new posts" button the clock was only showing threads from hours past.

Out of frustration, I shut down my computer and rebooted - and everything was back to normal.

I can only guess that somehow my computer got a bug up it's brain.

So now, I re-boot if anything at all starts misfiring.


----------



## bubblegirlsax (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, you can never trust a computer. They are worse than any human being on this planet


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

bubblegirlsax said:


> Well, you can never trust a computer. They are worse than any human being on this planet


I can't help but agree with you 



SaxxMan said:


> I tried it again this morning and it still came up no problems.
> 
> About a month ago I was in a discussion with Gary, and posted to a thread, and for the next hour it was gone. Totally gone - I couldn't see it in the "new posts" listing, or the "todays posts" option under the "Quick Links" menu.
> 
> ...


It's not that I can't find the threads, they are there on the list, I just click the link and a white screen appears in my browser. On the bottom, it says "done" as if it is finished loading nothing. :?

Oh well, as soon as I record something I guess I'll just start a new thread for it


----------



## SaxxMan (Apr 14, 2006)

SwinginSax said:


> It's not that I can't find the threads, they are there on the list, I just click the link and a white screen appears in my browser. On the bottom, it says "done" as if it is finished loading nothing. :?


That exact same thing happens to me sometimes - although it's not happened yet on SOTW.

I don't know enough about computers to suggest anything else, but I bet it has something to do with your browser settings.

Try dumping your temp files and cookies - that can eliminate problems sometimes.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Are you guys being impatient? Sometimes, depending on traffic on the site, it could take a minute or more for the thread to come up, especially a huge thread like that one. I've seen situations where a white screen will appear; the status bar says done, yet if I give it some time, the thread appears.


----------



## SaxxMan (Apr 14, 2006)

fballatore said:


> Are you guys being impatient? Sometimes, depending on traffic on the site, it could take a minute or more for the thread to come up, especially a huge thread like that one. I've seen situations where a white screen will appear; the status bar says done, yet if I give it some time, the thread appears.


I was referring to other websites. 

Other than the one problem I listed above, I haven't had any other problems here on SOTW.


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

Bad news: I finally got around to trying it out on the other computer. Maybe there is a birthday party discussion for me going on?:twisted:


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

bubblegirlsax said:


> Well, you can never trust a computer. They are worse than any human being on this planet


A computer is only as good as its programmer or programmers!

The speed of threads/posts appearing can also depend on the server work load, size of the database (sotw would be reasonably large), number of people accessing it and settings like caching, server os, and resources.

Not to mention your browser settings, latency, whether your isp uses a cache server and the spped of your computer.


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

Still not working, any help Admin?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

SwinginSax said:


> When I try to go to this thread, all that appears is a white screen. However as soon as I log off, i can view the thread. Am I being banned from the thread or something? I have never posted there. http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=21814
> (this is the beginner/intermediate clip posting thread)


SwinginSax:

sounds strange that you are the only one with problems.

However, that thread has grown humongous over the years. It should have been splitted years ago. I believe that there is some kind of time-out happening in your situation.

Now I moved all posts made this year from the thread you mentioned to:

Beginners/Intermediates.... post your recordings here 2008-

Try to read that first and then the old thread (now reduced in size).

Please report the results.

-Harri


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Harri,

Thanks a bunch. It finally works! I guess that thread was huge. 
It's weird, I still can't access the old thread unless I logoff, but I don't really mind.


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

I have come back to this thread in another time of crisis: Another thread not working!!!

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=19960

This is the one that that says "Post a clip of you playing here"

Hey admin, could you split this thread again for me please?


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry for bringing back the thread, but I still can't view the thread "post a clip of you playing here", still hoping admin will split it also please.

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=19960


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

Strange. It works fine over here.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

SwinginSax said:


> Sorry for bringing back the thread, but I still can't view the thread "post a clip of you playing here", still hoping admin will split it also please.
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=19960


I reduced the thread somewhat by moving stuff to the current thread.

can you see it now?


----------

